# Dune: Kinostart um ein knappes Jahr verschoben



## PCGH-Redaktion (6. Oktober 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Dune: Kinostart um ein knappes Jahr verschoben*

						Das Science-Fiction-Epos Dune kommt deutlich später in die Kinos als ursprünglich gedacht. Warner Bros. Pictures gab bekannt, dass der neue Termin für den 1. Oktober 2021 angesetzt wurde.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Dune: Kinostart um ein knappes Jahr verschoben*


----------



## mannefix (6. Oktober 2020)

Oh man, das ist bitter. Ich habe mich heute schon auf den Winter 2020 gefreut..... Wird der Fil in dem Jahr mehr noch wesentlich verbessert?


----------



## alf666 (6. Oktober 2020)

Das Problem ist in einem Jahr wird dann wohl sein das aufgrund der ganzen Verschiebungen (Corona) wird es wohl keine Kinos mehr geben.


----------



## Ripcord (6. Oktober 2020)

Willkommen im Club.

Freute mich schon Monate vor dem 19. März 2020 auf "A quiet Place 2" welches wegen Corona erst auf September und nun auf den 22.April 2021 verschoben wurde. 

Aber warum ausgerechnet Ende April? Glauben die, dass es bis dahin flächendeckend einen Impfstoff gibt? Und werden am Ende die Gewinne in den übrig gebliebenden Kinos höher sein, als wenn der Film über Streaming zu sehen gewesen wäre?

Hinter dieser Taktik sehe ich keinen Sinn. Somit wird nur die Existenz der Filmstudios auf's Spiel gesetzt. Was, wenn es vor April noch keinen Impfstoff geben wird, noch ein Jahr verschieben?


----------



## The_Rock (6. Oktober 2020)

Jo, verstehs auch nicht. Und selbst wenn bis dahin das Virus irgendwie verschwindet/unter Kontrolle gebracht wird, kommen dann all die verschobenen Filme fast gleichzeitig ins Kino. Kann doch auch nicht wirklich gut gehn.

Ich hab mich neben A Quiet Place 2 und Dune auch auf Spiral (neuer Saw Film) gefreut.


----------



## RyzA (6. Oktober 2020)

Schade. Auf diesen Film habe ich mich auch gefreut.


----------



## BikeRider (6. Oktober 2020)

Die Special Effects werden sicherlich super  sein.
Bin mal gespannt ob der an den Teil von 1984 heran kommen kann/wird.
Der gehört zu meinen Lieblingsfilmen.
Den neuen werde ich mir aber anschauen (im Kino)


----------



## dada82 (7. Oktober 2020)

Kino was ist das??  
Kinos werden bis dahin warscheinlich nur noch vereinzelnd überlebt haben und existieren. Und wenn man überlegt das ein Mulan Stream  22€ kostet, werden die überlebenden Kinos dann auch Preislich aufschlagen. Zuhause streamen wird ja so wie es ausseiht ein Trend und sau teuer. Wobei mit Freunden einen Film holen und den Preis teilen einem da entgegen kommt aber ja nicht reguliert werden kann von den Produzenten. Diese daher ein haufen Geld verlieren, wovor die Dune Produzenten wohl eher angst haben und deshalb verschieben.

Maybe bleiben uns die Kinos doch bestehen


----------



## facehugger (7. Oktober 2020)

So ein verdammter Mist Zum Trost gleich mal ein Tütchen Spice reinziehn...

Gruß


----------



## Mr.Nebrot (8. Oktober 2020)

Dann viel Spaß beim Kaputtmachen!


----------

